# Pan Fried Crappie Fillets



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2016)

*Pan Fried Crappie Fillets*

I had 9 Crappie Fillets in my Freezer since last summer, and I had been debating whether I wanted to try smoking them or not. I finally decided to just Bread them & Pan Fry them. So I got them out & thawed them.
Then when I wasn’t looking, Mrs Bear went and rinsed, dried, and Breaded them for me——I say “For Me” because she doesn’t eat any Fish or Seafood.

So I put a little Crisco & a lot of Butter in the pan, and Fried them all up in 3 batches of 3 Fillets each. They were good size for Pennsylvania Crappies, as they had been all about 12" long fish.

Then I had 5 of them for Supper (with Sandwich Spread as Tartar Sauce).
And the next two mornings I put two Reheated Crappie Fillets next to my morning Eggs.

I’ll never understand why they named them “Crappies” because I rate them right up there with my favorites——Bluegills, Perch, and Catfish!!

Thanks for Looking,

Bear




9 Crappie Fillets all Breaded up (Thanks Mrs Bear!):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/DSCN2307.jpg.html




Frying 3 Fillets at a time:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/DSCN2308.jpg.html




After the first flip:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/DSCN2309.jpg.html




Couple minutes draining on Paper Towels:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/DSCN2310.jpg.html




Plating up with Kraft Sandwich Spread (my Tartar Sauce):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/DSCN2312.jpg.html




Bear’s first helping of Pan Fried Crappie Fillets:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/DSCN2313.jpg.html


----------



## elginplowboy (Mar 7, 2016)

Those are my favorite! Looking good


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2016)

Crappie is just about my favorite fish, real plentiful down here.

We fry them in a big fish fryer, seems like someone is always having a fish fry around here.

Lot's of fisherman live in my community, and they all are catching crappie all the time.

Great job on those crappie Bear!

I tried to give you points, but they said I'm over my limit. Didn't know there was a limit.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

To me, Crappie is fantastic fried up like that, I wish I had a mess of Crappie right now   Nice job Bear  I know

they were tasty. 







          
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2016)

ElginPlowboy said:


> Those are my favorite! Looking good


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Mar 7, 2016)

The word can be pronounced differently by regions.....croppie or crappé . I remembered them called calico's when I was a Pa. kid .....

Their my favorite fresh water fish. Sea trout are also atop the list for ocean fish.  Those are some tasty looking fish.. .Your killing me bear.......


----------



## mossymo (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks excellent John... nice bonus getting a breakfast from them also!


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

boykjo said:


> The word can be pronounced differently by regions.....croppie or crappé . I remembered them called calico's when I was a Pa. kid .....
> 
> Their my favorite fresh water fish. Sea trout are also atop the list for ocean fish.  Those are some tasty looking fish.. .Your killing me bear.......


I think John has everybody in the mood for some fresh Crappie,  I know I am

Hey I'll trade Brisket for Crappie, (I might have to throw in something else)  Fish looks awful good

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice size. Have not had them since the late 70's Boy Scout fishing trips...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2016)

Bear, they look great.

I never had them, believe that?


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2016)

I am fish hungry now, Thanks to Bear.  I told this story to Bear before but thought everyone might like it.  Back in the 80's when I lived in Longview there was a BBQ place that had smoked catfish, the first time I tried it I was hooked.  He took small whole catfish, breaded and deep fried them then he would put them on his smoker. Wow   Smoked. Fried Catfish  And I'd bet Crappie would be Fantastic.

Gary


----------



## okie362 (Mar 7, 2016)

OK...The water temp is almost there for the spawn, weather is nice, waters are calm, lake is at a good elevation, the boat is ready, checked out and fueled.  All that is in Oklahoma and I'm in India and you just HAD to put this out there now huh?!!!

Looks good.  Can't wait to get home.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 7, 2016)

Doh... Had to change my avatar...lol


----------



## foamheart (Mar 7, 2016)

I have to agree, sac-a-lait & Catfish

Nice looking fish.


----------



## okie362 (Mar 7, 2016)

Y'all are just wrong...Evil and wrong!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks great Bear!

POINTS!


----------



## venture (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks, John!

A blast from my past.  Great looking meal!

Crappie and fresh water perch are up there at the top of my list too.

It has just been too long!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2016)

Tasty lookin meal Bear, we don't get crappie much round here... That's nice of the Mrs to bread em for ya too...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Crappie is just about my favorite fish, real plentiful down here.
> 
> We fry them in a big fish fryer, seems like someone is always having a fish fry around here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al !!

I had that point problem a couple times----The one time it worked a couple hours later & the next time I had to wait until the next day before I could go back & it worked again.

Bear


gary s said:


> To me, Crappie is fantastic fried up like that, I wish I had a mess of Crappie right now   Nice job Bear  I know
> 
> they were tasty.
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2016)

boykjo said:


> The word can be pronounced differently by regions.....croppie or crappé . I remembered them called calico's when I was a Pa. kid .....
> 
> Their my favorite fresh water fish. Sea trout are also atop the list for ocean fish.  Those are some tasty looking fish.. .Your killing me bear.......


Thanks Joe!!

Yup---We used to call them "Calico Bass" too!!

They fight pretty good too, but pound for pound, I'd say the Rock Bass & Smallmouth are the strongest.

Bear


MossyMO said:


> Looks excellent John... nice bonus getting a breakfast from them also!


Thanks Marty!!

Funny thing is---I usually make my fish for Breakfast---Rarely for Supper.

This time I had to spread them over 3 meals, because there was 9 nice fillets, and Mrs Bear doesn't eat fish.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2016)

gary s said:


> I think John has everybody in the mood for some fresh Crappie,  I know I am
> 
> Hey I'll trade Brisket for Crappie, (I might have to throw in something else)  Fish looks awful good
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

LOL----If we could do that, I'd be on a Crappie hunt right away for some trading!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice size. Have not had them since the late 70's Boy Scout fishing trips...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

I gotta tell the Kid to get me a bunch more!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Bear, they look great.
> 
> I never had them, believe that?


Thank You Adam!!

That is hard to believe.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 9, 2016)

John nothing wrong with Crappies,I use to get them ice fishing 18" and better.Always pan fried points for bringing back memories 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2016)

gary s said:


> I am fish hungry now, Thanks to Bear.  I told this story to Bear before but thought everyone might like it.  Back in the 80's when I lived in Longview there was a BBQ place that had smoked catfish, the first time I tried it I was hooked.  He took small whole catfish, breaded and deep fried them then he would put them on his smoker. Wow   Smoked. Fried Catfish  And I'd bet Crappie would be Fantastic.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Yup, Catfish are actually my favorite, but Crappies, Bluegills, and Perch are close behind, plus a few other similar Fresh water fish.

Bear


Okie362 said:


> OK...The water temp is almost there for the spawn, weather is nice, waters are calm, lake is at a good elevation, the boat is ready, checked out and fueled.  All that is in Oklahoma and I'm in India and you just HAD to put this out there now huh?!!!
> 
> Looks good.  Can't wait to get home.


Thanks Okie!!

Sorry about your wait, but it's too cold around here right now for Crappies.

Any good fishing in India??

Bear


boykjo said:


> Doh... Had to change my avatar...lol


Thanks Joe!!

Not fair---I'm sure you got better Warm water fishing down there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2016)

I think there is a Conspiracy  going on.

My BIL just texted and said he had a mess of Crappie for Supper !!!  Hmmm

Gary


----------



## smokinadam (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice filets Bear!  We get alot of crappie at the cabin usually not quite large enough for pan frying but we do a lot of fish fry with them for the neighbors. My biggest is mounted next to my mother's. Hers is 17 and mine is 16.5 which are slobs from out lake. 

I would say homemade tartar you would love even more! Mayo, dill relish, little sugar or substrate, pepper, and Chesapeake Bay seasoning (old bay like)  grate little onion if like that as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I have to agree, sac-a-lait & Catfish
> 
> Nice looking fish.


Thank You Foamy!!

Catties are still my Favorite, and I always forget to mention one of my other favorites----Eel (American Eeel) are very similar to Catfish.

Bear


Okie362 said:


> Y'all are just wrong...Evil and wrong!










dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Bear!
> 
> POINTS!


Thank You Case!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2016)

Venture said:


> Thanks, John!
> 
> A blast from my past.  Great looking meal!
> 
> ...


Thank You Merv!!

I knew you liked these guys!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin meal Bear, we don't get crappie much round here... That's nice of the Mrs to bread em for ya too...


Thank You Justin!!

Yup--She's a Keeper!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 10, 2016)

Great colour on that coating, Bear!

Points!

Disco


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 10, 2016)

Slab crappies fried in fat. Nothing better. So underrated. Yeah bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2016)

tropics said:


> John nothing wrong with Crappies,I use to get them ice fishing 18" and better.Always pan fried points for bringing back memories
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

That's some Big Crappies!!  Close to PA Record !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


gary s said:


> I think there is a Conspiracy  going on.
> 
> My BIL just texted and said he had a mess of Crappie for Supper !!!  Hmmm
> 
> Gary


Good Eating going on all over the Country!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Richie!!
> 
> That's some Big Crappies!!  Close to PA Record !!
> 
> ...


I know I ate my share of record Crappie biggest was 23" threw the ice Private Lake 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> Nice filets Bear! We get alot of crappie at the cabin usually not quite large enough for pan frying but we do a lot of fish fry with them for the neighbors. My biggest is mounted next to my mother's. Hers is 17 and mine is 16.5 which are slobs from out lake.
> 
> I would say homemade tartar you would love even more! Mayo, dill relish, little sugar or substrate, pepper, and Chesapeake Bay seasoning (old bay like) grate little onion if like that as well.


Thanks Adam!!

Those are nice Crappies!!

Biggest one I ever caught was 13 5/8".

Bear


Disco said:


> Great colour on that coating, Bear!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Mr Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> Slab crappies fried in fat. Nothing better. So underrated. Yeah bear.


Thanks Wimpy!!

Bear


tropics said:


> I know I ate my share of record Crappie biggest was 23" threw the ice Private Lake
> 
> Richie


LOL---I'd have to get a Bigger Pan!!!

Bear


----------

